# Scratch building tools



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I am starting to look seriously at scratch building my own cars etc. I have most of the basic tools already however was thinking of investing some money in a NWSL Chopper, a Duplicuter and a Sander.

My Questions are:

- how do you find them to work with?
- are they value for money?
- are they well made and have they lasted the distance?
- If you own a chopper which one do you have I, II, III and why?
- if you don't think they are any good, is there something else that you recommend?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the sander and duplicutter a lot and find them really useful for smaller scales and some smaller items (such as loco cabs) in large scale. 
A really good investment. 
I don't have the chopper as I have a mini chop saw that works very well. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out MicroMark--they have quite a bit for scratchbuilding, both tools and materials. 

Larry


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have both the chopper I and III. I like the III better with the replacement pad. I use the I for long pieces as the table is very long. I won't buy the ones from Micro Mark as they are a chinese knock off copy of the Northwest Shortline models. I want to support NWSL as they are great supporters of the hobby with the replacement gears they make. With some of the larger pieces the chopper isn't the best idea as the cut tends to get a slight angle to it. For that I use a midwest products miter box


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're really cheap like me, you can make your own "chopper" in a few minutes from a single-edged razor blade and various bits of scrap wood:










Works pretty well on small stuff.

FWIW, Dawg


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Hammers, I agree with Dawg! You can make a lot of the simpler tools. For scratch building I think a small table saw with good blade, drill press, and dremel are the most important tools. A fourth good tool is a lathe and a fifth is a vertical mill. These have been basic modeling tools for ages. 

One tip - Forget exacto knives! Use single edged razor blades and/or surgeons scalpels. Scalpels are available from jewelers supply houses. Get the fat handle and a box of blades. They are way superior to exacto knife. 

Mi dos centovos 

Jack


----------

